# Watching tv programmes on iPhone4



## Toonchi (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone explain to me how I can watch avi formatted programmes on my iPhone? Someone told me I have to import it into my iTunes library first?

If anyone can explain to me how I can do this, I'll be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Mjizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You can stream them with numerous streaming apps but that's just ling the best way is to convert them to MP4 then transfer it, then you can watch. Thats what I do anyway.


----------



## david_le (Sep 17, 2011)

Toonchi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone explain to me how I can watch avi formatted programmes on my iPhone? Someone told me I have to import it into my iTunes library first?
> 
> ...


U can use Proplayer program, it can watch the most of format video. U can copy directly video from PC to this app via Itunes.


----------

